# Say hello to Lacey, the one-eyed pigeon



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is Lacey  She had an accident a week or so before Xmas, when she crashed into a woman's window. The lady got in touch with my rehabber friend and we relayed her there where she spent a couple weeks recovering. We didn't know the full extent of her injuries initially, but she had definitely ruptured her right eyeball and it was quite bloody and in tatters. We feared she might have more damage beyond that. She was on tube feedings since she just didn't display much appetite, and after two 5-day rounds of antibiotics, we decided it was best the vet have a look at her. Well, the vet had one look and said out with the eye...there was no hope sight would ever return and as it turned out there was some clotty tissue behind it and some infection or abscess. So, good thing in the end she went for treatment. 

She came around right away after her surgery, is eating and putting weight back on so I brought her home Saturday afternoon. She's even flown around a bit in her crate today. 

Lacey is beautiful jet black all over except for one white toenail, little white bobby-socks, and white 'panties' (dashes of white on her rump and vent!) Although she is a feral pigeon she is very tame and enjoys being cuddled and scratched around the head and neck. 

I am hopeful she will be able to integerate into the captive flock here, I've read posts by others who keep one eyed birds in loft environments and that gives me hope that she will be able to adapt. Wings & fingers X'd.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Snipes, she is a beauty, and so glad you were able to help!  She does look like she is healthy. Great job! Congrats! Snowbird Sue


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

She is sure bright-eyed in her one eye, anyway. Well done.

Cynthia and I have several one-eyes pigeons, including one of our wood pigeons, and none of them have any problem in the aviary getting around. The one eyed ferals are all nicely settled with mates.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is beautiful and looks healthy and content.
I have a bird which is blind in one eye and he is doing good with the rest of the birds. I am sure she will do fine too.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

She is so beautiful. I'm so glad she's in your care. I know she'll be well cared for, safe, and loved.
Daryl


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> She is so beautiful. I'm so glad she's in your care. I know she'll be well cared for, safe, and loved.
> Daryl


Ditto!

That is a nice dig too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She's very cute and I have her clone here, except the clone has both eyes. Shall I send her to you?  
Glad you supplied her with lots of informative reading material.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Lacey is beautiful and very lucky to have found you!

It's great that she is so tame and can enjoy those neck scratches. My hen Jax can't get enough of them!

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Snipes, Lacey is lovely. I'm glad you did get her to a vet, probably preventing a really bad infection. I think she will do just fine with the other birds. Thank you for letting her have a happy life to look forward to.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

No doubt, Lacey is a charming birdie! What a coy little glance she's giving you. Love your description of her.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a little lovely Lacey is! I'm sure she will do just fine. I have a couple of pigeons missing one eye and several that are completely blind.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a little beauty she is. I'm so glad you have her. I think she will recover quickly and do well with the other birds. I'll keep my fingers crossed right along with you.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a lovely girl.  I have several missing one eye and they do perfectly fine, just as well as the other pigeons. Great job!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I are adding our KUDOS on a job well done and the great care she's receiving!

We're sure Lacey will do just fine. She looks beautiful and quite bright eyed!  

Wishing her all the best with love, hugs and scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lacey is just lovely. She will do well in a loft environment, they manage to adapt to their blind side. The one hen did fly into me upon entering the dining room on several occasions, when I was on her blind side and it was breakfast time, but she is fine now. I have several hens with one eye, and they have mates and manage just fine. The eye still remains, just blind in it.

I have pigeon sat a totally blind pigeon for my rehabber and he is such a delight. His sockets are completely empty, and every once in a while he will have a little wetness around it and I gently clean it and put a drop of colloidal silver around it and it is fine after that. Sunlight is real hit with him and he worships the sun and enjoys baths in it.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*That's MR Lacey, to you!*

Despite gut feelings to the contrary Lacey turns out to be a he-bird. The first night in the loft he seemed quite cuddly with a blue bar single hen, which I thought very nice as that hen is lonely and needed a friend. The second night, however, her little blue barred heart must have been broken, she'd been jilted! My grizzle hen Liv had won over the newcomer. I still thought it was just a nice pairing up of lonely girls, as Liv has been building awkward little nests and calling for a companion for months now, very lonely. They promptly set up housekeeping and as I have several pairs of hens I really didn't think much of it except to be delighted that Lacey had found a friend to spend her days with and Livia was no longer alone. As you can see from the photo....I had it all wrong again! 









the very proud and slap-happy momma! She still builds lousy nests. They didn't waste any time either...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Despite gut feelings to the contrary Lacey turns out to be a he-bird. The first night in the loft he seemed quite cuddly with a blue bar single hen, which I thought very nice as that hen is lonely and needed a friend. The second night, however, her little blue barred heart must have been broken, she'd been jilted! My grizzle hen Liv had won over the newcomer. I still thought it was just a nice pairing up of lonely girls, as Liv has been building awkward little nests and calling for a companion for months now, very lonely. They promptly set up housekeeping and as I have several pairs of hens I really didn't think much of it except to be delighted that Lacey had found a friend to spend her days with and Livia was no longer alone. As you can see from the photo....I had it all wrong again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can do is LOL over this one...pretty funny and cute.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww Snipes - that's wonderful  I'll bet Mr. Lacey looks pretty proud of himself too  I can't wait to see what colors the babies grow up to be - bet they're going to be quite striking! Congratulations!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> Awwww Snipes - that's wonderful  I'll bet Mr. Lacey looks pretty proud of himself too  I can't wait to see what colors the babies grow up to be - bet they're going to be quite striking! Congratulations!


Ha! That's what I tthought would be a good name...Mr. Lacey.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Tell Mr. Lacey and his mate that he is very handsome and his babies are adorable. So much for worries about him getting along in the loft. 

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Mr. Lacey and mate (and Snipes, too)! What a handsome pigeon family!

Terry


----------

